

Revolutionary = Comparable (hint: MS Fails, again) - kirillzubovsky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSj8GUZDuac

======
tylermenezes
Nothing about Microsoft's shift is surprising; it's hardly like Apple is the
only company they could have taken this from.

~~~
userulluipeste
C'mon now, tylermenezes! Apple PR(opaganda) strived hard for that video. Give
them some credit!

